# Causative



## JohnLock28

hello I would like to learn the ways to make a sentence causative in greek


----------



## uress

E.g. "me ekane na..."


----------



## JohnLock28

Thank you also how can I form a sentence structure like "I had him killed" I didn't make him kill someone but like I ordered some peopke to kill him.


----------



## Eltheza

This might work:

'Εβαλα καποιον να τον σκοτωσει.'


----------



## Perseas

Eltheza said:


> This might work:
> 
> 'Εβαλα καποιον να τον σκοτωσει.'


Yes, this is what I thought too.


----------



## Eltheza

Καλησπέρα, Perseas!

I'm very happy to have an expert's agreement! I hope you're well!


----------



## Perseas

Thanks a lot, Eltheza! I hope the same for you!


----------



## Eltheza

Ντροπή μου - shame on me! I forgot my accents:

'Εβαλα κάποιον να τον σκοτώσει.'


----------

